# Change Router Start Page



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

You know how when you go to Starbucks or whatnot, when you connect to their free wireless, it automatically changes your startpage to whatever they want.

I read an article on how to do this once, but I can't find it again. Anybody know where I can find this?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The method they use is DNS-based, IIRC. It routes all requests to a certain page. Once logged in, it permits DNS requests. Usually they'll block the use of third party DNS servers.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

IOW, it isn't changing your browser Start Page preference at all. 
IIRC that can be done with a Javascript.
What are you trying to accomplish, MacDaddy?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I like how most Starbucks that I've been to situate themselves within range of a half dozen open wireless networks. Very cost-efficient.

But it's not too hard to research where to get free wireless if that's not the case, e.g., http://wirelesstoronto.ca/blog/


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Well, I wanted to make it so when somebody connects to the wireless point and opened their browser, it would go to a certain page instead of what they had in their preferences.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

I think you want to look at something like this: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/NoCatSplash


----------

